# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с USB

## MorningMiracle

Привет!
С некоторых пор у меня появилась проблема с USB портами. Предположительно проблема с питанием, но я точно не знаю. Пользовался USB мышкой и в какой то момент она отказалась работать. Чего я только не делал...Переустанавливал дрова.., винду... Первоначально подумал что мышке каюк, купил новую вставил и та же самая проблема... Сходил к другу чтобы проверить обе мыхи и оказалось что они обе не пашут...Сувал туда флешку, она с некоторыми тормазами, но отображается.... А вот мышки как назло нет...Пробовал с переходником PS2/2 аналогично... не пашут...Ползал в биосе, на USB настройках почти всё стоит Enabled.... Даже не знаю что теперь делать.... Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, помогите плзз.:confused::confused:

----------


## loschilov

Где-то читал что USB выходят из строя по причине статического электричества на определённых чипсетах, каких не помню. Поставь USB контроллер

----------


## kalinov

Присоединяюсь к мнению *loschilov* т.к. usb часто накрывается из-за чипсета на "бюджетных" материнках.

----------


## Peredoz

Очень может и так, но отчего мыши то скончались? Проверь блок питания. Что-то и правду с напряжением не то ИМХО.

----------


## kalinov

> Очень может и так, но отчего мыши то скончались? Проверь блок питания. Что-то и правду с напряжением не то ИМХО.


Да мне кажется, что если чипсет загнулся, то наверное напряжение распределятся неправильно, а отсюда и смерть двух мышей.

----------


## Peredoz

Да если бы чипсет загнулся, то комп бы даже не включился. :)

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

Точно знаю проблема USB наблюдается на Intel 865/875/848 подробно: http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=9:53483

Но в этом случае либо вообще комп перестает загружаться (чаще всего) либо как у меня было не определяются подключаемые устройства (питание по USB подается исправно). ИМХО возможные причины:
1. неисправность  блока питания
2. поврежден разем USB / неверно подсоединен разем USB на передней панели системника
3. сборка компьютера выполнялась профессионалами? может в корпусе на МВ КЗ (думаю что нет но чем черт не шутит только если всеравно ничего в этом не понимаешь лучше не лезь вдруг хуже будет)
4. ну и для начала у тебя есть другие USB устройства? они работают исправно? попробуй отключить все что на USB подключено
5. разгон не делали может где что перекрутили? кстати та же можно посмотреть статистику напряжения подоваемого БП может проверить пункт 1?

----------

